# McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod (now 2 level + HA AA body)



## MWClint (Mar 13, 2009)

Bought the Sapphire with the intention of swapping in a seoul p4. 
The plan is for around the neck carry.  
My personal preference for my EDC's are either cool white SWO seoul tint or the 4000K seouls now..

This mod was tough, it took a few hours last night and all afternoon.
most of it was just grinding the Ti away. 

led, small heatsink, circuit. will trim the heatsink down some..but it all fits
with some effort.






popped the lens out. this takes 5 hands. 





The inside of the head has steps. the green is the bore i need the whole 
head at so really, only the lip at the red dots needs to be ground away. the 
blue is the lip at the base of the "reflector" area. the hole in the "reflector" 
area is already big enough for the p4's dome. I did need to thin the step
behind the reflector to bring the seoul further up into the head.





slightly lowered circuit height. components are evenly topped out now. gives more space. 





at 1.3v nimh the arc circuit was pushing 55mah to the seoul p4.
1.7v lith..was around 80mah. heatsink is usefull at this level.

bored out head using a dremel and a carbide cutting bit. took a long
time. majority of my morning was spent carefully grinding away.
Soldered some leads onto the led and dropped it in. forgot to take
pic of the heatsink, but it's just thrown in there with some thermal 
grease. (heatsink is a small brass pill)





business end of the sapphire, seoul p4 with the glass back on





beamshot up close.. im using a dorcy aaa comparison so you can see the 
difference in tints between the nichia and the seoul.





3 feet away





shot with the room light on





floor profile.






:devil:


----------



## lumafist (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

Allready.......!!?????




:laughing:



I am a sucker for the P4`s....


----------



## Eric242 (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

Some people just can´t leave their lights alone..... and that´s a good thing :wave:

I didn´t expect a Sapphire to be modded that soon, it´s a really good mod you did :thumbsup:

Eric


----------



## olrac (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

That is really really nice!:twothumbs


----------



## McGizmo (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

Cool!! :thumbsup:


----------



## olrac (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

I ordered some cree XP-E Q2-5A emitters to make up a LE, being a smaller footprint (similar to the Rebels) I'm thinking I can avoid having to dremel the head.

Thank's for the inspiration!


----------



## MWClint (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*



olrac said:


> I ordered some cree XP-E Q2-5A emitters to make up a LE, being a smaller footprint (similar to the Rebels) I'm thinking I can avoid having to dremel the head.
> 
> Thank's for the inspiration!



ooh, thats an awesome idea! I forgot all about the warm xp-e's


----------



## maxspeeds (Mar 14, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

Great job, MWClint! Nice flood beam :thumbsup:


----------



## MWClint (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

Here's a beamshot comparison between the sapphire and an ex10 on low(also with a 4000K seoul)

i took ~20 pics until i got one that exactly represents the brightness and tint 
of what my eyes see..both on fresh batteries.

this shot was about 6 feet away. the floody sapphire lights up the entire room
with a huge floody warm glow. very faint hotspot, not even noticable at 10+ feet.

Red is sapphire p4, blue is Ex10 p4 (both high cri s2 bin)





inside the red box is where the head was bored out.


----------



## toby_pra (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

Very cool mod!!!


----------



## Gunner12 (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

That's a very cool, I mean warm mod!

Didn't expect the McGizmo Sappahite to be modded so quickly.


----------



## Cuso (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

:bow:


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*



MWClint said:


> business end of the sapphire, seoul p4 with the glass back on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These three pictures are great! How much are you going to be charging to do these? I know the first time was really slow, but things are usually quicker next time, right?


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

 Oh I'd buy one of these with a warm XP-E for sure. 

It ought to cut the cost of the mod because the labor wouldn't be so intensive. 
 This would be about the perfect lanyard light for me.


----------



## faco (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

Nice Mod :thumbsup:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

What is current draw from a NiMh AAA? Must be insignificant if LED is only seeing 55mA.

Bill


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

Sweet! I'm not surprised to see a sapphire get modded so soon though. Good to see more people using more high cri emitters, they're pretty nice.


----------



## MWClint (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*



Sgt. LED said:


> Oh I'd buy one of these with a warm XP-E for sure.
> 
> It ought to cut the cost of the mod because the labor wouldn't be so intensive.
> This would be about the perfect lanyard light for me.




i have a pair of xp-e's (one warm and one cool)..when i originally opened the
package from digikey i was surpised by their tinyness. i'll have to measure,
but i do think they may work without having to bore the head. maybe
have to sand the square edges of the xpe's ceramic base...pretty easy stuff
compared to grinding Ti. xpe potted in glow powder epoxy would be pimp.

i wonder if Peter/arc would sell the driver pills alone for messing around with.
if it does work..they could make/sell xpe pills.

anyone have a spare pill from the "kit" version that they wouldnt mind selling?

using an xpe would allow a high power version.. plenty of extra space for heatsinking.




Bullzeyebill said:


> What is current draw from a NiMh AAA? Must be insignificant if LED is only seeing 55mA.
> 
> Bill


a fresh AAA is seeing 250mah at the tail(~76 mah to led) and seems to stabilize around 180mah(~55mah to led) after a couple minutes.
i have it in the AA arc body..and a AA eneloop is pretty constant at 250mah battery draw. 

i'd say slightly over 4 hours of useful light on a nimh AAA.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

Imagine the cash flow from selling XP-E pills that just drop right in!


----------



## MWClint (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

we have some hipo driver options...

1. 500mah micropuck..135mah to led on nimh..500 on 10440.
2. 350mah micropuck...120mah to led on nimh, 350 on 10440.

i know these fit because ive stuffed a 350mah micropuck in a peak 
matterhorn aaa driving a p4...sick little light. 2 hour runtime on nimh.
good balance between runtime and brightness. heat isnt a problem
driving the led at 120mah with a small heatsink.


ok, and I just ordered a 10.5mm mini flupic...i have a bunch of 10440's.
i'm pretty sure you can shave .5mm off that board...
:devil:



> Mini-FLuPIC 10.5mm with program High>User Set Level>Low $25.00
> Custom programmed 10.5mm mini-FLuPIC converter with the "Draco" program. High or burst is set around 450mA-600mA. The program is Hi/Burst>User Set>Low>LED OFF>Brightness set (for user set level) between 1-10 levels.



http://tncproducts.com/hp_zencart/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=178

time to work on some heatsinks.


----------



## kaichu dento (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

I bought the Arc Ti with both drivers and since I don't like the larger led I can send it your way.



MWClint said:


> anyone have a spare pill from the "kit" version that they wouldnt mind selling?


----------



## MWClint (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*



kaichu dento said:


> I bought the Arc Ti with both drivers and since I don't like the larger led I can send it your way.





thx!


----------



## MWClint (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*

sapphire w/p4 puts out too much light to not wake up the wife when roaming
the bedroom at night.

so now the sapphire is a 2-mode (high/low) and AA body.
10 ohm resistor is twisted to the tip of the spring, assembly is placed 
up-side-down in the aa tailcap, the resistor sits higher than the spring,
so low is first.


twist to turn on to low..twist more for high.
low is drawing 40 mah at the battery, high is drawing 210mah at the battery.
using an eneloop AA. the led is driven by a little less than 1/3 these currents respectivly. i'd guess 12 mah low and 60mah high on aa

the way the valiant concepts AA adapter is designed, there is never a loose
battery, even with the resistor mod. the resistor rides on the spring and is always in contact with the battery. 

as the sapphire head is tightened, it will contact the positive end of the battery and light up on low...then as you twist some more, it pushes down on 
the battery and the resistor is also pushed downward and the battery then contacts the spring for high(bypassing the resistor)..

sapphire with valiant concepts AA from jsburly (cpf mp)






low





high





resistor twisted into small part of spring





nylon spacer inserted to keep resistor in place.





resistor pill





resistor pill placed in tailcap (notice spring is upside down)





ive not had the sapphire leave my hands since buying it. One of my favorite lights..i initially neck carried it..but i found AAA is too big for that..so i 
resorted to pocket carry and buying a la petite killer for neck carry.
i love the aa body. feels like your holding a rifle round. the knurling is great.
it needs a trit now.


----------



## Zeruel (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*



MWClint said:


>


----------



## Sgt. LED (Apr 20, 2009)




----------



## olrac (Apr 20, 2009)

*Re: McGizmo Sapphire ->4000K High CRI Seoul P4 mod*



MWClint said:


> high



WOW! That's the brightest nose hair trimmer I have ever seen! 

Seriously, really cool mod of a mod:thumbsup::twothumbs:thumbsup:


----------



## Cuso (Apr 20, 2009)

Its it me , or that the ******* child of a SPY 005 mating with an ARC???


----------



## FrogmanM (Apr 21, 2009)

Cuso said:


> Its it me , or that the ******* child of a SPY 005 mating with an ARC???


 Funny, I think the father is a Ra Twisty actually...

Very cool mod you have there MWClint, I may look into one of those AA bodies in the future. (hopefully there are floody Aluminum Arc AAA in said future)

Mayo


----------



## mcmc (Sep 25, 2009)

Wonderful job. I didn't know the Arc AA body had been resurrected, used to have an OG one by I think it was Chop? forget who now.

I was excited to see the 2-stage! But then realized the resistor pill was in the AA body =) What are the chance a 2-stage could be rigged into the AAA original Ti body?


----------

